# Decompression tube in small bowel?



## jojogi (Oct 5, 2011)

Please see below.  I would code 44300 & 45330 but not quite sure.  Any feedback would be great.  Thanks! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PROCEDURE PERFORMED:   Flexible sigmoidoscopy and also a decompression tube
placement in the small bowel.


INDICATIONS:   Ileus of small bowel and placement of decompression tube in
the small bowel.


TECHNIQUE:   The patient taken to endoscopy unit.  The EGD scope was
inserted through the rectum and advanced beyond the small bowel rectal
anastomosis, up to 70 cm.  The wire was inserted through the EGD scope.


FINDINGS:
1.   Dilated small bowel.
2.   Normal small bowel rectal anastomosis.
3.    Wire placed through the EGD scope, into the small bowel.  The EGD
scope was withdrawn, the decompression tube was inserted over the
wire and the wire was withdrawn.


IMPRESSION:   Successful decompression kit placement in the small bowel.


----------

